# Je suis pas près de le faire



## sanavia

Hola,

¿ Cómo se dicen en español las frases siguientes? , tengo una duda:

*** 
hilo dividido (norma 10
Paquita(mod)

- "Je suis pas prêt de le faire"

Gracias


----------



## Mileva

Hola, sanavia.

***
hilo dividido
Paquita (mod)

La segunda frase sería: "No estoy listo para hacerlo."
¡Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Ojo!

Je ne suis pas *prêt à* partir = no estoy *listo para* salir

Pero: 

Je ne suis pas *près de* le faire = no estoy *a punto de* hacerlo/no lo hago ni loco/si piensas que lo haré, que esperes / pasará tiempo antes de que lo haga (mi preferida)...

o una expresión más adecuada que sugieran los nativos...

♦*Ne pas être près de.* En avoir pour un (long) moment avant de. _Le peuple avait vu les rois motiver leurs ordonnances par la formule:_ Car tel est notre plaisir; _il voulut à son tour goûter le plaisir de faire des lois (...). Le divertissement n'est pas près de finir_ (Proudhon, _Propriété_, 1840, p.149). 

fuente : CNTRL


----------



## Mileva

Si la segunda frase incluyera "*près*" en lugar de "*prêt*", ¿tal vez podría traducirse por: "no estoy por hacerlo", "no pienso hacerlo" o, como sugiere Paquit&, "no estoy a punto de hacerlo"?


----------



## Paquita

Mileva said:


> tal vez podría traducirse por: "no estoy por hacerlo", "no pienso hacerlo" "no estoy a punto de hacerlo"


 
No "estoy por" ninguna de estas tres fórmulas (incluso la primera que yo misma propuse...) porque quita la ironía de la expresión francesa. Expresan sólo una opinión.

Pero en "ne pas être près de" hay más; incluye la necesidad de que pase tiempo antes de que se cambie de opinión. Las tres frases anteriores se refieren al presente. La frase francesa anticipa lo que no se piensa hacer ni en el futuro.

edit: 
Además con la incorrección "je suis pas" en lugar de "je ne suis pas" viene a ser frase coloquial, tal vez exclamativa, y puede significar : ¡Si te imaginas que lo voy a hacer!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo con Paquit&.
La frase *correlativa *suele ser:
- Espera sentado 

En francés:
- Tu peux toujours attendre

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MissEliott

Buenas tardes,
 
No sé cómo traducir esta frase:
 
Ma soif d’écrire n’est pas prêt de s’étancher et mon plus gros souhait est de continuer à jouer avec tous ces mots
 
Mi sed de escribir no se va a agotar aun y lo que más deseo es seguir jugando con todas estas palabras.
 
¿Cómo podrías traducir la idea de “n’est pas prêt de”
 
Gracias


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

MissEliott said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> No sé cómo traducir esta frase:
> 
> Ma soif d’écrire n’est pas prêt de s’étancher et mon plus gros souhait est de continuer à jouer avec tous ces mots
> 
> Mi sed de escribir no se va a agotar aun y lo que más deseo es seguir jugando con todas estas palabras.
> 
> ¿Cómo podrías traducir la idea de “n’est pas prêt de”
> 
> Gracias


 
Creo que no debe haber la preocupacion de traducir textualmente la frase, sino expresar un "peso/significado" semejante al del idioma original. A mi me parece perfecta tu traduccion. Digamos que a rigor podrias decir "Mi sed de escribir no esta lista para se agotar y lo que mas deseo...etc". 

Iben Xavier


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Veo un error en la frase francesa:
- n'est pas prêt*e* o
- n'est pas pr*ès* ?

Creo que la segunda es la correcta pero ¿quien sabe?
Si es así:
- mi sed de escritura dista de apagarse.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MissEliott

oui oui oui c'est prêt!!!


----------



## Paquita

MissEliott said:


> oui oui oui c'est prêt!!!


 
Entonce es que hay un error corriente de ortografía. La preposición "de" no deja lugar a dudas (se dice *prêt à*  y *près de* ), y además siendo femenino el sujeto, concordaría en "prête"


----------



## MissEliott

Oui c'est effectivemnt en erreur, mais c'est assez commun (à l'oral du moins):

Je ne suis pas prêt d'y aller 
Je ne suis pas prêt de le faire


----------



## Paquita

En cherchant "prêt" (adjectif) sur le CNTRL, on trouve ceci à la fin de l'article :



> *Rem.* ,,Cet emploi est aujourd'hui condamné. «Il ne faut pas confondre: _je suis prêt à partir_ (= «je suis disposé à partir») avec: _je suis près de partir_ (= «je suis sur le point de partir»)`` (Communiqué de l'Académie du 19 nov. 1964 cité par Dupré 1972).


 
J'ai une fâcheuse tendance à suivre les recommandations de l'Académie... surtout quand elles correspondent à l'étymologie.


----------



## Tyccon

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
"Ce n'est pas prêt d'arriver" es una expresion francesa para decir que algo pasara dentro de mucho tiempo, o sea nunca. Me gustaria saber que traduccion se puede poner para "Ce n'est pas prêt de..." o 'Je ne suis pas prêt de..."

No tengo ni traducciones que proponer, perdona. pero gracias por contestarme


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





Tyccon said:


> "Ce n'est pas prêt d'arriver" es una expresion francesa para decir que algo pasara dentro de mucho tiempo, o sea nunca. Me gustaria saber que traduccion se puede poner para "Ce n'est pas prêt de..." o 'Je ne suis pas prêt de..."


Comme vous pouvez le voir votre question a été déjà posée.
Lisez depuis le début .
 En français c'est : _je ne suis pas pr*ès* de_.

Suivant la phrase :
- dista/n de (sujet à la troisième personne)
- pasará tiempo antes de que +subjonctif

Il doit y en avoir d'autres, attendez d'autres réponses.

Au revoir, hasta lueho


----------



## Choumex

Prêt(e) = listo(a)
Près = cerca

En México, la traducción es muy parecida al sentido en francés, y guarda lo "coloquial" de la expresión:

Je suis pas prè*s* de le faire :*No estoy ni cerca de hacerlo.*

Ce n'est pas prè*s *d'arriver : *No está ni cerca de ocurrir.* o *Está cañón para que ocurra.* (para ser áun más coloquial...)

Saludos!!


----------



## Tyccon

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Bubblepop

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, dans la phrase 

"les poissons ne sont pas pret de refaire surface "

ou

"charlie n'est pas pret de refaire les gros titres"

comment traduire "pas pret de"?

merci


----------



## janpol

plutôt "prêt à" ou "près de"
il est prêt à partir.
il n'est pas près de revenir.


----------



## Bubblepop

Ma phrase exacte est :
"les excédents agricoles Chinois ne sont pas prêts de refaire les gros titres." 

je pensais a   "los superávit agrícolas chinos no están dispuestos a hacer gran titulares de nuevo."


----------

